# Make money online



## vinay1592 (Jan 14, 2013)

_Spam post removed._


----------



## TWHRider (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh wow -- another too good to be true internet job.  I'll let someone else open the website just in case it's virused.

Not that I don't trust anyone or anything but ------------- I don't.  Especially when "vinaaaayyyy" doesn't bother to introduce thyself --- just jumps right in with a free money-making proposal:barbershop_quartet_:barbershop_quartet_

Hopefully I'm wrong and everyone can say "I told you so"; I'd like nothing better than to have someone tell me I am way too jaded for my age layful:


----------



## maybenot (Jan 14, 2013)

Nope, totally agree TWH, wouldn't be targeting senior sites as much as they do o''wise, imo, 
these offers are all over the net I reckon it's just another marketing ply whereby they get your info and 
pass it on to other companies and in the event any things sold get a commission


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 14, 2013)

My thought exactly ladies!


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jan 17, 2013)

It's aimed at people who are struggling financially and so are more likely to be taken in. In reality the only one likely to make money is the promoter. When you ask for a refund, they either get aggressive or have 'disappeared'...
If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is...

Selling on ebay or, if you are knowledgeable on the subject matter,  a specialist collector's site like Delcampe, is probably the best and safest way of making a bit of extra money online.
I know several people who have made a full time job out of it.

You can borrow a book on starting an ebay/online business  from the library for free, no need to spend any money.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 26, 2013)

I just learned that Amazon has a website for working from home and making a little extra money . It is called Mechanical Turk, and has all kinds of little things people can do and get paid.  Amazon is a credible company, and I have just signed up to try it. I don't have much information to share at this point, but it looks like there are little surveys you can do and make a dollar or two, and on up to typing out dictation and making $20 or more. 

You look through the offers, and choose what you are interested in doing, and then do it. Once you have finished the task, Amazon said it can take up to 30 days to get paid (probably depending on the job, what it was, and how well you do, etc.), and then the money is added to your Amazon account. I think you can also have it transferred to a personal checking account that is connected to your amazon account, but not sure of that.

Anyway, this is not something that will replace a job, but it looks to me like it would pay for some of the items I like to get from Amazon, and they are a trusted company, so I think it is worth checking out, if someone is looking for a way to make a little extra cash. If you look, there are some good videos on YouTube about Mechanical Turk.


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 27, 2013)

Happyflowerlady

I'll check it out but the only thing I'm good at doing online is spending money. Amazon gets a good portion of that.

Thanks


----------



## Anne (Apr 27, 2013)

HappyFlowerLady, I was with Amazon Turk awhile back, but wasn't finding a lot that was worth it at the time.  I did better doing surveys, but even that has slowed down now.  Just spent $47 on Amazon with the gift cards, and still have $10 left there...comes in handy for birthdays & Christmas, for sure.  For a while, I was getting full-sized laundry detergents, coffee, frozen foods, etc.  to try, and then do surveys on, and that sure was nice.  I look at it as a fun hobby, with a few benefits.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 27, 2013)

Sorta crossed my mind to consider an online business in retirement . . . something fun...

But, now, I've realized the lucrative online stuff is in the scams.  Bastards seem to get away with it, too.  So, everybody, send me your money!  There, that oughta do it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 27, 2013)

Mechanical Turk is one of the more recent (and successful - for Amazon) incarnations of the crowd-sourcing idea. Depending upon what your income requirements are you might do well or you might give up after a week. Don't think that MT (as they refer to it) is a full-time job - I'm at the keyboard for roughly 16 hours a day and I still wouldn't be able to make enough to live on with them.

It's meant as a supplement, and as HappyFlowerLady said it involves taking surveys, filling out polls, etc. If that's your kind of thing then I'd say go for it. Just be aware that you are paid in what is essentially "Amazon dollars", but as Anne mentioned you can pretty much buy whatever you desire on Amazon now. You just won't be able to take the proceeds you get to the local grocery store ...



			
				That Guy said:
			
		

> Sorta crossed my mind to consider an online business in retirement . . . something fun...
> 
> But, now, I've realized the lucrative online stuff is in the scams.   Bastards seem to get away with it, too.  So, everybody, send me your  money!  There, that oughta do it.



Yes and no. 

Scamming and straight online businesses have one big thing in common - it's a numbers game. It's all about "The List" - your collection of names and email addresses. Without that it's tough to survive. 

I've been online full-time for only the past three years, and it's only recently that I've started to pull in what could be considered a _fair_ amount of money. Unlike the ads I'm not making $5,000 overnight without lifting my fingers - in fact, my shoulder, elbow, wrist and fingers are starting to seize up, so that I look not so much like The Hunchback of Notre Dame. 

But you can certainly make a few bucks here and there in an honest and honorable way, without resorting to being a sleazebag - you just have to self-educate and try different things.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 27, 2013)

Damn.  Sound like work...


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 27, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Damn.  Sound like work...



LOL  yeah, I know. Ever since I was a kid I was a lot like Ralph Kramden - I was always coming up with these great get-rich-quick schemes.

"*Kram-Mar's Delicious Mystery Appetizer*" layful: 

I've tried my hand at dozens of careers, probably close to 75 different jobs, self-employment of one kind or another ... it's been a wild ride, but it beats the pants off of workin' for the man every night and day ...


----------

